# New member, new project



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Get some more pics up of the floor and just different angles.  That boat is pretty sweet already and I think you can make her even better with a little TLC.  I'm not sure about what the floor looks like but if you raise it up a little you could leave a sump in the rear for your bilge.  Opening up the cockpit on boats with benchs is pretty common but just make sure you don't go cut everything out before you have some temporary bracing in there to hold everything together while in limbo.  A deck cap, false floor, and stringer system should keep her structurally intact enough to remove the benchs.  Just make sure... and I can't stress this enough... put some sort of bracing in there (2X4's work) to hold everything together before you cut anything out or else you'll have a hull that is no more sturdy than a jellyfish.


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice Panga! I have always loved the looks of them. You could add a deck front and rear and remove the center seat. Adding a false floor to make the inside level would not be that hard to do. Once those are all glassed in you should have not problems structurally. Just make sure to use some good plywood which can be done without breaking the bank. There are plenty of threads on the forum about types of plywood to use. As a side not, you live in a beautiful area. I have been to La Cieba before. We have delivered toys to the orphanage there for years. Anyway, good luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------

